# Are we gonna miss the migration??



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Seems like its getting cold enough to start freezing over small ponds in the area. Do you think it will snow and/or freeze in ND before the migration starts? I have a feeling the birds may only be around for a few days at the most. Lets pray for no snow!


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Don't even talk like that man!!!!! I am trying not to think about it but it seems like it is heading that way. I am not ready for season to be over anytime soon.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Miss the migration?! From what I saw last weekend, the migration is going on right now. A lot more birds Sunday than Saturday. High flocks that bombed our spread. Definitely migrators. If you're not seeing ducks, you're in the wrong spot!


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I would agree that the flight is in progress, we put the mallards to bed on Friday night and the wetland complex only had a few hundred snow geese and canada geese on it. Sat morning we watched 10-15,000 S&B come off the same wetland along with about half that many smaller Canada geese.

These arrived sometime overnight and the numbers increased throughout the day Sat into Sunday as well.


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

I don't know what's going on in Wisconsin, but I wish that's what was happening.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I think we are referring to mass migration not just a few more birds showing up one day. I am talking feeds of thousands everywhere. I have buddies up in Canada right now and the mass of birds is still north of them, and from what I am seeing around here the major migration is still to come in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Nick Roehl said:


> I think we are referring to mass migration not just a few more birds showing up one day. I am talking feeds of thousands everywhere. I have buddies up in Canada right now and the mass of birds is still north of them, and from what I am seeing around here the major migration is still to come in the next couple weeks.


That's EXACTLY what I'm talking about. Three of us scouted Friday and Saturday. Friday we searched quite a while but one guy found a decent feed and so did I. Saturday evening scouting again, we all found feeds with estimates of 5K-10k birds using a field at once. It was tough deciding where to go with so many options. Not a bad problem to have!


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Duckslayer100 said:


> Nick Roehl said:
> 
> 
> > I think we are referring to mass migration not just a few more birds showing up one day. I am talking feeds of thousands everywhere. I have buddies up in Canada right now and the mass of birds is still north of them, and from what I am seeing around here the major migration is still to come in the next couple weeks.
> ...


Those are the types of problems I can deal with! Down in my area a good amount of new birds moved in Sunday but still not seeing multiple huge feeds. Pretty soon here. Talking 18 for a low this coming Monday after the snow, but I am sure that will change.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

The birds migrated out on October 1st. :wink:

Plenty of birds have migrated but there is still more to come, it's just getting good I think.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Still do not have the luxury of picking from many good fields. I hope that changes soon (and if I shoot my buck this weekend)!

Been in the area from Lakota to Petersburg.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

It seems like this years migration is a little diffrent on the eastern side of the state. Got fed up with it and headed to the western part of the state and don't regret it. Full force migration last weekend where I was.


----------



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

i think with that cold snap two weeks ago all the devils lake birds pushed south because last weekend we were in mallard heaven finding 4-6 feeds easily with 5-10000+ in everyone didnt even have close the blind doors too easy the snows have been showing up in full force also :rock:


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

I think "the migration" is going to hit pretty well in ND judging by the forecast. Highs around 40 and lows in the low 20's starting on Friday for the foreseeable future and a little storm over the weekend. Just wish I could have the next 2 weeks off!


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

Hard to predict the weather. If a big front pushes through and freezes everything up overnight then yes, but im praying for a gradual transition!


----------



## jaultman (Nov 7, 2009)

This is a nice thread.

What's funny is that I hope to see 1% of the quantity of birds (per huntable spot) you guys are expecting. When you find 5 - 10,000 on each field, I hope to find 50 - 100 on any of my little lakes.

There's been a LONG lull here in northern MN. Really hoping our lakes out-last the water up in Canada, as far as freezing. Otherwise they won't even stop to visit, just blow on by. Gotta shoot a couple deer Saturday and/or Sunday, and by then maybe some Canuck ducks will meander this way.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

goosehunternd said:


> It seems like this years migration is a little diffrent on the eastern side of the state. Got fed up with it and headed to the western part of the state and don't regret it. Full force migration last weekend where I was.


You are dead on. Eastern part of the state hasn't been very good at all lately.


----------

